# Do you know the Maltese?



## balderman2002 (Mar 26, 2006)

I have a white maltese pigeon, does any one know where i can purchase more? I lost it's mate during winter, you don't see these often, or at least I don't. Does anyone know much about their habbits, raising young etc? Thanks, Brandy


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Brandy, 

You could try this website that sells pigeons. There seemed to be a few listings for maltese pigeons for sale. I'm sorry but I don't have any information to offer you on the habits or specifics on the breed, but hopefully someone else might.

http://www.azpigeons.org/classifieds/pigeons.html


----------



## dimera (Apr 5, 2011)

*maltese*

Do you still have the maltese bird ? I breed maltese !


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

dimera said:


> Do you still have the maltese bird ? I breed maltese !


the thread is from 2006... But it is good to know you have this breed.. do you have any pictures?..


----------



## dimera (Apr 5, 2011)

I have alot of maltese and a friend of mine here in florida has them to so we try to work together to raise more maltese i didnt put up any pictures have to do that i won three years in the row champion in reading and lancaster pa 98 99 00 dont have time to go anymore with my acting career but love my birds i moved from ny had over 80 maltese now 20 pairs its enough . If you know of anyone has maltese let me know i would like to get some new blood in my birds !


----------



## Microcat (Nov 22, 2010)

Would definitely like to see photos of your Maltese. I have also been looking for some for quite a while. I do know of one source, but he has a waiting list and it's been 18 months wait for me so far. He told me not to expect anything for at least 2 years. lol. Gives me plenty of time to build a loft, but I still slack off on that.


----------



## dimera (Apr 5, 2011)

when you want to buy maltese call me 1941-204-6630 there is also my friends has them too Now i dont have becouse im breeding but later on i will have birds for dale i sold 5 pair allready last 3 weeks


----------

